# 2015 Outback Terrain 220Trb



## CBR (Aug 30, 2015)

Picked up a new Outback Terrain 220TRB about a month ago. Took it for a shakedown cruise to Charleston, SC last weekend.

Very pleased with the fit and finish of the travel trailer. Have a couple of things that need to be fixed but what new vehicle doesn't.

Just ordered a bumper-mounted grill to complement the outdoor kitchen.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ray&Sandy (Sep 3, 2015)

We love ours we have a 2014


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

CBR said:


> Picked up a new Outback Terrain 220TRB about a month ago. Took it for a shakedown cruise to Charleston, SC last weekend.
> 
> Very pleased with the fit and finish of the travel trailer. Have a couple of things that need to be fixed but what new vehicle doesn't.
> 
> ...


We purchased the 245TBH this spring! Love it! Been out 7 times this summer which is good considering we get about 12 decent weeks of summer if we are lucky here in Minnesota! We had two major problems when we got ours. First the dinette was not squared properly, causing the table to slip off when used as a bed. The table broke and had to be replaced. The dealer resquared the dinnette opening. The second problem was the iRV 33 radio... it would all of a sudden stop outputting sound to the speakers. Keystone replaced that on warranty as well! Other than that... great camper so far!







Enjoy yours!


----------

